# cordless sawzall?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are handy as can be for smaller jobs---no cord to deal with--I like them for the littler jobs.

If you have some serious demolition work, they are to under powered--so when you get to a job that is to big for the battery one---treat yourself to a corded Sawsall---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have both corded and cordless and use both for differant reasons.
If I have to go up on a roof to cut a hole for a vent, why would I want a cord to deal with for one hole?
One or two rusted bolts to cut off, I'd go with the cordless.
But for jobs like demo work, cutting off old rusted foundation bolts, I use the corded saw so I do not have to keep changing batterys.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got a DeWalt 18v cordless (similar) and it's very handy. I made quite a lot of use of it when I bought it for helping demolish a bathroom for renovation. It has enough power for the places you'd expect to be using it. Just be sure to purchase more than one battery pack. I've got two chargers (other DeWalt 18v gear) and always end up keeping batteries in rotation through them. 

I've also made use of it while building our new house. Most often to deal with the excess of nails the framers drove where I needed to run some holes for low voltage cables (tv, computer, etc).

Now, where you really need corded power is if you're going to drill larger holes. The 18v cordless are just not up to snuff for putting 1-3/8" or 2-1/2" holes through framing. A wired drill is so much better for that. Just be sure to get tough bits that can deal with the occasional nail.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

I have an 18V Ryobi... let me list a few of the ways I've used it recently...

- Cut some thicker branches on trees without wearing out my arms...
- Cut small tree/bush/ivy trunks prior to pulling them out...
- Cut PVC for burying my downspouts
- Cut the tops off the vertical support rails of a metal bench that was too tall for the space

Anytime I need to hack the end off something--filling a bagster with oversized items the cordless recip. came in very handy... and there are lots of different blades you can get to make it pretty versatile.

I have the corded version which was absolutely required when I was doing indoor demo--the cordless could do lots of single cuts, but going through 1950's 2x4's I couldn't get more then 15-20 mins from it.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well my sawzall came with two batteries, I need to find someone who can put a blade holder on it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Agreed on the old 2x4's, Bubbler. Ours was built circa 1950 and they were tough. They just laughed at my clapped out old (corded) circular saw. I had to pickup a new heavier duty one. No chance of the 18v recip saw from getting anywhere. But it was handy at separating a fair bit of other materials and to hack off the leg-gouging nails sticking out from everything. Had to use a corded grinder for the metal lathe/screen in the wall cement bed though.

One other use... using a tree saw blade when you go out to the Christmas tree farm to cut down a live one for the holidays. No more getting my side and knees all muddy whacking away at it with a hand saw... Upside was renting it for $5 a pop to three different guys on the way back to the farmhouse... One guy made the offer and the rest bought into the idea. I'd have let them use it for free, being the holiday season and all, but I'm not gonna turn down people volunteering money!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is a perfect example of why one needs to make sure when they choose cordless tools, they all use the same battery.

I think the Ryobi 18v set is the only one that offers pretty much every power tool all using the same battery.....even the weed eater uses the same bettery.

I use the dog crap out of my cordless Ryobi sawzall.....but it goes in spurts....


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

All my DeWalt 18v stuff uses the same battery. Now, they do make newer ones that use 20v, but they're all the same 20v battery. I think this is true of most vendors. Were I buying new today I'd probably go for the 20v, if only to get more torque from the cordless drill/driver units. An 18v doesn't quite has enough toque to operate a hole saw, for example.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

CJ what brand and model??---some are easy to replace by yourself,others are best sent to the repair shop---


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Its a milwaukee 6516-02 Mike, I know where to get the part but I can't put it on.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

correct, your best bet is to talk to a milwaukee service center..

unlike what dawg mentioned about the bigget selection of tools that run off one battery. Makita is the hands down winner for this. they have over 50 tools that run off the same battery


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

50? Now, I'm as big of fan as anybody about collecting tools, but that'd be crazy. Is there a list of them all online? Just how many are variations on the same thing? I mean, there's only 'so many' kinds of a drill the average person would use. I've got a hammer, VSR and a right-angle (which is VERY handy). I could see having more if I was using a lot of bits at the same time (instead of swapping them). But to get to 50? 

Did come across a list of some: http://makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/Default.aspx?CatID=11

Certainly an impressive array of gizmos.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78275 read post number 3. There are no power tool co. left that is made here. Porter Cable I believe it was, was the last to go.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

that list doesnt even show everything.. i dont see the impact drivers,, the hammer drills, or drill/drivers, the jigsaw, circ saw, recip saw, sds hammer, either of the vacuums


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I had a cordless reciprocating saw (blue) from Harbor Freight, and it was absolute trash. Underpowered, and the charge lasted all of 3 minutes.

I have a corded version (maroon) from them which is great - easy blade change, rotating body - and it's been going strong for me for over 2 years.

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-amp-reciprocating-saw-with-rotating-handle-65570.html


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I have owned several reciprocating saws. None of them were cordless. I bought an 18 Volt Milwaukee cordless circular saw which now has a dead battery after a very short life. The saw is now a door stop, because I will not pay 60 or 70 dollars for a new battery. 

The best reciprocating saw I have owned, by far, was my Corded Rockwell Tiger saw., but that was about 30 years ago. The dual action lever which allows you to select straight in and out action, or elliptical action makes all the difference in the world when you are doing demolition work, and this thing would not stop, even when cutting through asphalt shingles.

In my opinion, if you are usually in a setting where AC is available, it is a foolish waste of money to buy a cordless reciprocating saw. Even if you are not, I would pick up a small generator and plug in my saw.

Batteries are OK for drills. For everything else they are BS. I see guys using battery drills to drive screws on roofs and I shudder. Give me a 2300 RPM corded screwgun with a versa-clutch, and I will outdrive them 5 screws to 1.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I just kicked over to another forum and found that even Milwaukee is now made in China.

Fast forward about 20 years and we will be seiing the guys on American pickers going "Holy Crap, A Sawsall Made in the USA" I can get 600 bucks for this, even if it dosent run! Wait, let me wipe the bird dung off it, and dry it out cause it was sitting in water for two years...............

HOLY CRAP, IT STILL RUNS!........................................................


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

guys are already doing that with worm drive circ saws on contractor talk.. they find them on ebay


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Remember when "Made in Japan" meant junk.....now, some of the best electronics comes from Japan? 

Then it was "Made in Korea"....

Now we are saying "Made in China" means junk....give it a few more years....then we will be saying "Made in India" or "Made in Brazil"


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I really don't think I need a sawzall now.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

wkearney99 said:


> I've got a DeWalt 18v cordless (similar) and it's very handy. I made quite a lot of use of it when I bought it for helping demolish a bathroom for renovation. It has enough power for the places you'd expect to be using it. Just be sure to purchase more than one battery pack. I've got two chargers (other DeWalt 18v gear) and always end up keeping batteries in rotation through them.


Get the XRP batteries. They last twice as long. I have the same saw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the xrp batteries have longer run time but a shorter overall life


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

CJIII said:


> I really don't think I need a sawzall now.


Lets get something straight. Everyone who does any kind of construction work must have a sawsall, its not optional, its just a matter of which one you get. :huh:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Remember when "Made in Japan" meant junk.....now, some of the best electronics comes from Japan?
> 
> Then it was "Made in Korea"....
> 
> Now we are saying "Made in China" means junk....give it a few more years....then we will be saying "Made in India" or "Made in Brazil"


Well your point is well taken, but its not just where it is assembled, its what went into the assembly that matters, and also, when it was made by Mike, or Bob, or Carl, these were guys that worked in this country, that lived in the houses that were built by guys that used the saws they made. Full circle. Now the circle has a big hole in the bottom, Kapisch?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Remember when "Made in Japan" meant junk.....now, some of the best electronics comes from Japan?
> 
> Then it was "Made in Korea"....
> 
> Now we are saying "Made in China" means junk....give it a few more years....then we will be saying "Made in India" or "Made in Brazil"


Yeah and now guess what the Rich Japanese audiophiles buy?

*McIntosh*, Made in the USA


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> I had a cordless reciprocating saw (blue) from Harbor Freight, and it was absolute trash. Underpowered, and the charge lasted all of 3 minutes.
> 
> I have a corded version (maroon) from them which is great - easy blade change, rotating body - and it's been going strong for me for over 2 years.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/6-amp-reciprocating-saw-with-rotating-handle-65570.html


I just looked at your link. That damn thing is on sale for 20 bucks. How in heck do they do it?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

simple, its mass produced crap that gets rebranded 20x sold in countless different stores.. such as kobalt tools also being known as mastercraft maximum


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

jagans said:


> I just looked at your link. That damn thing is on sale for 20 bucks. How in heck do they do it?


Loss leaders. Gets you into the store, to buy other junk with much higher margins. Sell enough crap with really high mark-ups and you can afford to lose a bit here and there. This still works because even if you get into the store and find the $20 to be unacceptable (which it is) then you're still going to buy something else because you won't want to have 'wasted the trip'. Cha-ching goes the register...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I prefer not to by good produced in China because you are feeding the economy of a country that does not like us and would like to see our country fail.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a saw that can prune trees and cut a car in half. How could you not need/want one?


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

You guys done got off topic, what does your answers got to do with a cordless sawzall?


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

In my carpentry work I never needed one.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

A reciprocating saw is definitely a more popular tool for remodeling and demolition, where you need to remove things. Probably not going to see a lot of action on a new construction site, but it definitely still has a place there too. I would be lost without mine, use it all the time. I have a couple corded and a cordless, the cordless gets a lot of use. It is only limited by the battery and has plenty of power for most jobs. I have several battery packs but unless I'm using it continuously the packs don't really discharge that fast. 

At work a couple days ago I cut out over a thousand feet of old conduit out of the pipe rack on only 3 or 4 batteries. Perfect for this job as my work area was literally everywhere, high and low amongst a tangle of piping and conduit and over an area covering thousands of square feet. A corded saw would have been a nightmare.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Loss leaders. Gets you into the store, to buy other junk with much higher margins. Sell enough crap with really high mark-ups and you can afford to lose a bit here and there.


No, everything there is like that. I also don't know how they do it. I literally could not make a box and a manual and ship it over here for some of the prices they put on tools.

Not everything is on sale every week, but if you wait, the thing you want will be on sale. And even when it isn't, it's still pretty cheap.

Now I have that recipro saw, and it's been great. The thing is this - you can buy 4 of their saws for the price of one "good" saw from a big name. If it breaks in a year, so what? And if it doesn't, then you're golden.

There are some tools where you just might want finer engineering and features. And there are some where you don't. Harbor Freight is especially good for tools where you're not sure how much you'll use it. I bought their demo hammer for less than it costs to rent one. I've been using it off and on for 3 years now.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> I prefer not to by good produced in China because you are feeding the economy of a country that does not like us and would like to see our country fail.


Our country failing would be the worst possible result for the people of China.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

CJIII said:


> In my carpentry work I never needed one.


Sure, for new construction there are certainly better tools. But for demolition and renovating a reciprocating saw definitely comes in handier than most other styles of power saws. But I certainly would insist it's THE tool to use, just one more among many worth having to help getting a job done.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> I prefer not to by good produced in China because you are feeding the economy of a country that does not like us and would like to see our country fail.


Hey Eric, Google and watch the short "Stuff" By the way, right on re the vent collars in roofing.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> Our country failing would be the worst possible result for the people of China.


The problem is that as incredible as it seems we are in the hole to them up to our necks. They are heading for a major melt down, and when that happens, there could be a world wide melt down in the economic system. 

This is the corner to where the geniuses that we have sent to Washington over the years have gotten us by voting their wallets.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

CJIII said:


> In my carpentry work I never needed one.


Well then you do not do demolition or plumbing, or if you do, you are sure making it harder by not having one.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

CJIII said:


> You guys done got off topic, what does your answers got to do with a cordless sawzall?


You are correct.

Cordless: Forget it, buy corded.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jeffnc said:


> Our country failing would be the worst possible result for the people of China.


Yes and no. Their economy could be changed and adapted without our contribution or debt service.

They would continue to have their people build stuff they don't need, manipulate their monetary policy and export their goods.

They have taken an antagonist position on nearly every foreign policy issue in the world today. I am not stating that they should fall right in line with us because we are the "USA", but they are certainly at odds with us.

Between their cyber attacks, stealing the F-35 design, and manipulating their currency...they aren't exactly playing nice.



jagans said:


> Hey Eric, Google and watch the short "Stuff" By the way, right on re the vent collars in roofing.


I have seen it. It is scary and funny in the same breath.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

...back on topic.

I used my cordless sawzall to replace rotten fascia boards. It made it easy by being able to get behind them and cut the nails on the old boards.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nope I don't I do demolition or plumbing, but a sawzall is nice to cut out sills for framing.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

CJIII said:


> I bought a Made in USA cordless milwaukee 6516-02 sawzall about a year ago I wondering did I make a bad choice because its cordless? I have not really use it on any carpentry projects yet. Because I have not found a use for it yet.


If it's been a year and you haven't used it yet- give it to someone who will. 
Then you'll wish you had it back :jester:
I use mine all the time. I broke my corded one 2 years ago and have yet to replace it- not that I haven't needed it, but I'm too lazy and cheap to replace it.
I cut bolts, prune trees, cut up scrap steel/pipe, cut nails, etc. there are lots of ways to use one.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nope I have use it yet. Maybe I will if I ever build me a house.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

My girlfriend loves it. I've tried to teach her how to use various tools, and she always goes for this one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

CJ---If you have a working saws all, you will find it very handy and soon wonder how you ever got by with one---

However, You are absolutely right---there are other ways to cut wood--

I do not own a cordless one yet----I do see the use of one--but my tool budget is limited so I only buy what I really need.

Every tool has to pay for itself in time saved on a job-----
I have several corded Saws Alls--the time dragging cords is not enough to justify the cost of a good cordless Saws All to me---Yet---Mike----


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cordless is certainly easier to tout around but this type of saw does burn through the juice quite quickly.

If you are planning on using it for any extended period of time, have back up batteries or go corded.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought about replacing it with a corded version.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds kinda foolish if you haven't even found use for this one. 

My corded reciprocating saws haven't been out of the case in a couple years. The cordless does everything I have ever asked of it. I don't find it to use a battery any faster than a cordless drill. If you use either hard they can go through a battery quick, but most of the time a cut here and there is what I need. If heavy cutting is required I have several packs and a couple chargers, I just pop on another pack and go for more.


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is a picture of my,


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I will keep the sawzall, but I still need to get it fix.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

iamrfixit said:


> Sounds kinda foolish if you haven't even found use for this one.


In the first post he said that the blade holder is broken---a gift I am guessing---so he has never been able to use it.--M---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry,CJ we posted at the same time----Is there a Milwaukee repair shop in your area--??

If not---the Youtube video I linked to might allow you to install a new spring yourself---


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes we have a repair shop in Montgomery. I will check with them first.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The shop near me is fair priced and friendly---I hope yours is to..


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Its a motor repair shop, Mike.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well,I hope they are friendly and helpful,too!


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. I been looking getting a 18 volt lit-iron drill.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a handy drill---I have a cheap Ryobi and like it a lot---actually have a bunch of them----


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I got the part off my sawzall. I need to order the new one to put it on.


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

I use my 18v Dewalt probably about 90% of the time. I have a couple corded for when I will use it alot. If your batteries are good, go for it. If they are bad, get something different.


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

CJIII said:


> I bought a Made in USA cordless milwaukee 6516-02 sawzall about a year ago I wondering did I make a bad choice because its cordless? I have not really use it on any carpentry projects yet. Because I have not found a use for it yet.


 I have the 28 volt model and it is more than adequate for a DIYer.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

jeffs55 said:


> I have the 28 volt model and it is more than adequate for a DIYer.


Wait till you have to replace the batteries. You will wish you bought an extension cord, or two, or three, or four........................


----------



## CJ21 (Mar 21, 2010)

I got the new part on my sawzall, I need to replace and entry door at my parents house so I will use it for that.


----------



## pblum81 (Aug 14, 2012)

*NiMh batteries*

Agreed but no one seems to offer them . Everything is either NiCad or LIon.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

There are cost-effectiveness issues to consider with battery packs. Some battery types require more complex charging scenarios. This makes it more complicated and thus more expensive. For higher-end gizmos that's not a big deal. But for tools it's not quite as practical (for the vendor).

Here's a bit of info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel–metal_hydride_battery
http://www.powerstream.com/NiMH.htm
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_nickel_metal_hydride


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

wkearney99 said:


> There are cost-effectiveness issues to consider with battery packs. Some battery types require more complex charging scenarios. This makes it more complicated and thus more expensive. For higher-end gizmos that's not a big deal. But for tools it's not quite as practical (for the vendor).
> 
> Here's a bit of info:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel–metal_hydride_battery
> ...


Thanks for the info Bill. Cordless tools make a lot of sense in some cases, and in others, they make no sense at all, in my opinion. A small generator can be purchased for about the price of two battery packs and it will outlive the battery packs by a long shot. I looked at the Ebay add for sub-c cells that someone posted and the cost at 25 bucks for 15 Tenergy Batteries was still prohibitive when you consider how much labor is involved in putting the pack together. 

I bought about 60 blue tenergy AAA nimh Batteries that claimed 1000 recharge cycles about two years ago. They are all gone but about 14 of them that still take a charge. None of them ever got anywhere near 1000 cycles. Garbage compared to Panasonic cells. I suspect that the sub c cells from this company would be about the same quality, or lack thereof.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jagans said:


> Thanks for the info Bill. Cordless tools make a lot of sense in some cases, and in others, they make no sense at all, in my opinion. *A small generator can be purchased for about the price of two battery packs* and it will outlive the battery packs by a long shot. I looked at the Ebay add for sub-c cells that someone posted and the cost at 25 bucks for 15 Tenergy Batteries was still prohibitive when you consider how much labor is involved in putting the pack together.
> 
> I bought about 60 blue tenergy AAA nimh Batteries that claimed 1000 recharge cycles about two years ago. They are all gone but about 14 of them that still take a charge. None of them ever got anywhere near 1000 cycles. Garbage compared to Panasonic cells. I suspect that the sub c cells from this company would be about the same quality, or lack thereof.


Ok...you have to show us where you can get a generator for less than $100....and it can't be stolen....


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Ok...you have to show us where you can get a generator for less than $100....and it can't be stolen....


Harbor Freight. Granted, they arent all that great, and you have to change the plug right away, and they are two stroke, but some guys use them for all their corded power tools. They only put out about 800 watts, but that is enough for most hand power tools.


----------

